# Possibly ate green onion



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I *think* Link might of consumed an onion. I caught him chewing on the one in the picture below but not sure if he managed to eat one as I am not sure if it was 1 or 2 that my granny dropped. He should be okay? Sorry for the quality it was taken with my phone. The bottle of Alleve is there for size comparison.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

The only thing I can say for sure is that calling your vet will be the best way to get either reasured that everything is okay or what to do.

In years past many of my dogs have had cooked people food with onions in it. At the time I didn't know onion was not good for them but it also didn't affect them.

Lincoln has some sensitivies and allergies I think from your past posts. I would want to watch him just for that if nothing else.
Looking on the net it seems that in some cases it takes a few days to show up.

For the size of Lincoln unless it will react with his meds or come up as an allergy I don't feel that one green onion would be serious.

Again I would still call the vet she may want you to induce vomiting or she may say that one green onion will not be enough to be life threatening. And to just watch for signs....


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The Emergency vet told me to rush him in immediately. But, they say that for anything you call in for. I read online that it would take 1.8-2.2 pounds of onion to cause effects on a 65 pound dog. It had a calculation formula. The onion he ate (if he did) would be less then 1/4 cup. 

My friends dog ate a dime size piece of chocolate and the ER vet told him to rush him in, he did and it resulted in a $2000 vet bill when I believe the dog would of otherwise be fine. I wasnt sure about onions tho. If it were like a full huge onion I would already be at the vet.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't rush in, I can't imagine a 65 lb. getting sick from _possibly _eating a onion that size. That's just me though, I'm more of a wait-and-see type person.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I too would wait and see. My dogs have all had onions at least once in their lives and no problem at all. I wouldn't want them eatting a whole big onion though. Bet he is fine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*lINCOLN 16*

Lincoln 16

Keep a close eye on him and be ready to go to emergency vet.
What I've read about onions is that they can cause bleeding in a dog.



WARNING! Onions Are Toxic to Dogs





www.jlhweb.net/Boxermap/onions.html


ONIONS are toxic to your dog! ... The toxicity is dose dependent, so the bigger the animal, the more onion need be ... Onion toxicity causes a Heinz body anemia.



Onion for Dog | How Onion is Toxic, Bad, Dangerous for Dog Health ...





www.pethealthandcare.com/blog/dog-health/onion-bad-for-dog.html


Jun 10, 2010 – For the treatment for onion toxicity in dogs, intravenous fluids should be given. Effects of onion ingestion in dog are breathing difficulty, anemia, ...



Human Food That's Bad for Dogs | First Aid & Safety





www.petcamping.com/First.../Human-Food-Thats-Bad-for-Dogs


You also need to take into account the size of your dog and the amount of ... All onions are dangerous -- fresh onions, dried onions, cooked onions, and even ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Onions can cause Heinz body anemia.... a form of hemolytic anemia (which I wouldn't wish on any dog!). However, I don't know the amount needed to be causative. It does take several days for it to show up.


----------



## momof2boys and one dog (Jan 20, 2012)

I was cooking dinner and chopping onions and I dropped about a quarter of a good sized onion on the floor where our pup gobbled it up before it was on the ground...that was two months ago and one check up at the vet and he was absolutely fine! Im willing to bet your little guy will be just fine, just keep an eye on him but I dont think you'll have anything to worry about


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont have the money to go to the ER vet. So he will have to wait until Monday if anything. A trip to the ER to just have an exam and walk through the front door is $300. I still am not sure if he ate it.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Is there anything that can be done if it is too late to induce vomiting? My old girl Bracken got into fudge that my son had left on his bed. It was made with bakers chocolate, and she ate what was a toxic dose...but we got her in within an hour and she brought it all up and was fine. I doubt that the little bit of onion you think he might have got to would be trouble, but it is certainly worth talking to the vet to find out what symptoms to look for, especially if it takes a few days to manifest.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I will just watch and see for now so far he is acting normal. Vets around here wont tell you much unless you bring your pet in for an exam. 

If it were a huge onion I would be more concerned. I dont feel comfortable inducing vomiting because of all his issues.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My dogs have eaten onions thru the years, no problems. It is a greater problem if they eat it consistently.. I am more afraid of the idiosyncratic renal failure that raisins and grapes can cause. A dime actually is an emergency if it contains toxic metals... we operated on a little shih tzu several times because her owner would not keep her dog out of the change in the car. The last time proved fatal as the coins had zinc and she developed hemolytic anemia...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sally's Mom*

Sally's Mom

How horrible!! are you a vet?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Karen 519,Yes, you didn't know that???


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> My dogs have eaten onions thru the years, no problems. It is a greater problem if they eat it consistently.. I am more afraid of the idiosyncratic renal failure that raisins and grapes can cause. A dime actually is an emergency if it contains toxic metals... we operated on a little shih tzu several times because her owner would not keep her dog out of the change in the car. The last time proved fatal as the coins had zinc and she developed hemolytic anemia...


Okay that makes me feel a bit better, thanks. I hate raisin lol so we dont have any here for them to eat


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And, yes, there are things you can do after the fact. For some toxins,we use activated charcoal to absorb some of it. And last week, when a client's dog ate hand warmers! Poison control told her to make him vomit(he vomited on his own) and then give milk of magnesia, as a cathartic.... Vomiting should not necessarily be induced in all cases, so it is best to call poison control. We have access to two veterinary ones... Owners pay with a credit card. However, I have a client that works at the local one in Portland,Me. She told me she has a lot of reference books for animals.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Before it was widely known that onions were bad for dogs, I shared those 'hero" type sandwiches with my golden at the time. He ate loads of onion, and lived to be 15 3/4ths. I would worry too, but it will probably be fine.


----------

